# EPH



## legallyblonde32

hi i need to shift that extra 10lb i cant seem to move right now. I eat right, gym 5x per week and i have been using MXLS7 which does not work. I have started EPH25+ this morning and was wondering if anyone else has used it and can give advice? also i have clen 0.2. and was thinking of using these inbetween?? can anyone give me some advice?? thankyou very much


----------



## SD

ANswered this in your other thread, please dont duplicate posts :thumb:

SD


----------



## legallyblonde32

i know, the lady who commented on there told me to repost it in the ladies forum and id getter better response


----------



## SD

legallyblonde32 said:


> i know, the lady who commented on there told me to repost it in the ladies forum and id getter better response


 No reason why that woudl be the case, we like to help ladies as much as anyone!

Have you had your question answered?

SD


----------



## 3752

to be honest you don't need pure Eph diet/cardio is all you need to shift fat i have prepped and dietied lots of women and the biggest issue is finding what works when you do the fat drops off...


----------

